# mariquita / vaquita de san antonio / catarina



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Me gustaría saber en qué países de Hispanoamérica se conoce a la mariquita como vaquita de san antonio.

Y por cierto, también quisiera saber si en España se la conoce por ese nombre.


----------



## Antpax

Hola totor:

A mí no me suena lo de "vaquita de San Antonio", yo diría que sólo se usa mariquita, aunque mis conocimientos sobre el tema son un poco pobres.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## totor

Gracias por tu respuesta, Ant.

Creo que voy a tener que preguntar a mis conciudadanos también si entienden que mariquita es lo mismo que la vaquita  .


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *totor*:
Para mí sí es lo mismo mariquita y vaquita de San Antonio.
Saluditos,
V.


----------



## Aurora2

Hola!   Yo siempre he oído referirse a este coleóptero con el nombre de "mariquita".


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> Para mí sí es lo mismo mariquita y vaquita de San Antonio.





Aurora2 said:


> Yo siempre he oído referirse a este coleóptero con el nombre de "mariquita".



¡Bueno, la respuesta de Calambur me tranquiliza bastante! No sé por qué pero yo pensaba que no iba a entender nadie si me refería a la vaquita como mariquita.

Sobre todo porque en el barrio se les dice mariquita a los homosexuales (ésa es la madre del borrego).

¡Gracias a las dos!


----------



## Antpax

totor said:


> Sobre todo porque en el barrio se les dice mariquita a los homosexuales (ésa es la madre del borrego).


 
Por el mío también, entre otras muchas cosas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mirx

En México se me ocurren 3 formas y las enlisto por orden de populalridad.

Catarina.
Vaquita.
Mariquita.

Nunca he escuchado que en México se diga "vaquita de San Antonio", es simplemente _vaquita _a secas.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Por acá ese bicho se llama "chinita".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Hidrocálida

¡Que interesante!
No  sabía que también se llamaba  vaquita de San Antonio según la leyenda se las llama vaquitas de San Antonio o San Antón porque una vaca atentó contra un nido de mariquitas y al tratar de impedirlo San Antonio recibió una patada de la vaca.Bueno, eso es lo que dice internet


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina se conoce el término mariquita por las traducciones mexicanas de la TV.
Yo ya ni me acordaba que se les decía vaquita de San Antonio.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

0scar said:


> En Argentina se conoce el término mariquita por las traducciones mexicanas de la TV.
> Yo ya ni me acordaba que se les decía vaquita de San Antonio.


 
¡Qué extraño! En México, hasta donde sé, más bien es *catarina*, pero bueno, hay que ver las traducciones que se hacen en nombre del sacro santo *español neutro*, pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## mirx

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Qué extraño! En México, hasta donde sé, más bien es *catarina*, pero bueno, hay que ver las traducciones que se hacen en nombre del sacro santo *español neutro*, pero ese es otro tema.



Junto con los emparedados, los mantecatos, el maní, etc.

Por cierto, el RAE no recoge "catarina" y el breve de mexicanismos sólo contiene "catarinita".

Está de sobra decir que yo no he escuchado a nadie en México usar la forma en diminutivo, al menos, claro, que se trata de enfatizar algo del insecto.


----------



## ManPaisa

*Wiki* dit:





> Los *coccinélidos* (*Coccinellidae*) son una familia de insectos, dentro del orden Coleoptera, conocidos popularmente como *mariquitas*, *chinitas*, *catarinas*, *sarantontones*, o *vaquitas de San Antonio* o de *San Antón*. El nombre "mariquita" tiene posiblemente relación con la Virgen María.


 
Sólo he oído _mariquita_ y _catarina_ (ésta en México).
Nada de _vaca_ ni _vaquita_ de ningún santo.


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Sólo he oído _mariquita_ y _catarina_ (ésta en México).
> Nada de _vaca_ ni _vaquita_ de ningún santo.


Ni modo que ni parece vaca...
_


----------



## B.P.R.

Por aquí, mariquita


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por si alguno no lo sabe el nombre científico es muy bonito: *coccinella septempunctata*.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es catarina; también, de repente, mariquita y vaquita.


----------



## Jellby

XiaoRoel said:


> Por si alguno no lo sabe el nombre científico es muy bonito: *coccinella septempunctata*.



y relacionado con otro nombre:

*cochinilla de San Antón.*
1. f. mariquita (‖ insecto coleóptero).

(no confundir con otras cochinillas, que son crustáceos o hemípteros)

Y buscando más:

*cochinito de San Antón.*
1. m. And. mariquita (‖ insecto coleóptero).

*gallinita.*
1. f. Ar., Burg., Córd. y Rioja. mariquita (‖ insecto coleóptero).

*margarita.*
1. f. Ar., Burg., Córd. y Rioja. mariquita (‖ insecto coleóptero).

*sananica.*
1. f. León. mariquita (‖ insecto coleóptero).

*santanita.*
1. f. mariquita (‖ insecto coleóptero).

(la vaca también es "de San Antón", según el DRAE).


----------



## susantash

Por acá siempre escuché directamente "un San Antonio" así le llamamos por acá comunmente al bichito. Por ejemplo "-mirá! un San Antonio! Vas a conseguir novio/a!"
Hace relativamente poco me enteré de que también se le dice "*vaquita *
de San Antonio". También es común decirle así pero nunca escuché por estas latitudes que se le llamara "mariquita"


----------



## la_machy

> Por cierto, el RAE no recoge "catarina" y el breve de mexicanismos sólo contiene "catarinita".


 
Por aca así se le dice 'catarinita' o 'catarina'. Por cierto, Telmex durante mucho tiempo puso enormes mantas promocionales (como esta) en sus edificios que tenian la imagen de una 'catarinota' aca en Hermosillo, no sé si en otras ciudades de México.

Si he oido a personas llamarles 'mariquitas' a las 'catarinitas' pero no muy seguido.

Lo de 'vaquita' nunca lo he oido.



Saludos


----------



## flljob

En Acapulco, las mariquitas son las mantis; y las vaquitas, catarinas.


----------



## ManPaisa

¡Vaya bicho versátil!
Es insecto, cerdo, gallina, vaca, santa, santo y ¡hasta mariquita!


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> ¡Vaya bicho versátil!
> Es insecto, cerdo, gallina, vaca, santa, santo y ¡hasta mariquita!


Y chinita, no te olvides de los sures...
_


----------



## totor

¡Uau!

¡Me fui un rato y al volver casi no puedo entrar de tanta gente que había!

¡Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, queridos míos!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Vampiro said:


> Y chinita, no te olvides de los sures...
> _



Por aquí es mariquita.

No sé si es un uso muy local ya que no he visto a ningún español comentarlo, pero se la llama a veces mariquita de Dios.


----------



## totor

Gracias, Valeria, por ahora voy a poner *mariquita*, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que mi compatriota Calambur dice que se entiende.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Me gustaría saber si alguien más ha escuchado mariquita de Dios.


----------



## totor

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Me gustaría saber si alguien más ha escuchado mariquita de Dios.



Por acá por supuesto no, pero lo que te puedo decir, Valeria, es que hay en Google 280 páginas con "mariquita de Dios".

En una de ellas dice "Se le llama mariquita de Dios porque está considerada una bendición ya que es capaz de devorar miles de pulgas, pulgones, etc en un solo día."


----------



## romarsan

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Me gustaría saber si alguien más ha escuchado mariquita de Dios.



Valeria, yo sí que he escuchado lo de mariquita de Dios. Me encantó saber de otras formas que se utilizan en otros paises y que jamás había escuchado.

Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

totor said:


> Por acá por supuesto no, pero lo que te puedo decir, Valeria, es que hay en Google 280 páginas con "mariquita de Dios".
> 
> En una de ellas dice "Se le llama mariquita de Dios porque está considerada una bendición ya que es capaz de devorar miles de pulgas, pulgones, etc en un solo día."



Muchísimas gracias, Totor, has sido muy amable buscando en Google. 

Estaba tan convencida de que era una variante local que no se me ocurrió mirar.


----------



## Nicodi2

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos.*​ 
Hola foreros, 

Ayer (si recuerdo bien) me comentaron unos mexicanos que al insecto rojito que tiene manchitas negras se le llamaba *catarina* en México. Ver foto
Después de una rápida investigación en los diccionarios (el DRAE y wordreference), me enteré de que no venía la palabra.

Entonces, quisiera una confirmación que sí existe la palabra.
¿También, mariquita se usa en México?
¿Qué palabra usan en los demás países para llamarle a este insecto?

Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## Aserolf

Sí, en México lo he escuchado de todas estas formas que mencionas y también esta otra:
*"vaquita"* (en la Comarca Lagunera, o sea, Torreón y sus alrededores - aunque claro, no sé si sea solamente algo local).

Saludos ;o)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Nicodi2 said:


> ¿Qué palabra usan en los demás países para llamarle a este insecto?


San antonio, y se cree que traen suerte.


----------



## Nicodi2

Gracias compañeroS


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, mariquita o vaquita.


----------



## Lurrezko

En la rama castellanohablante de mi familia son *mariquitillas*, un prodigioso ejemplo de triple diminutivo (sin red).


----------



## zopqwe

En Argentina vaquita de San Antonio.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por Cartagena (Murcia) mariquitas. Donde resido ahora no sé si tienen otro nombre.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

"Chinita" en Chile.
Aunque últimamente, por influencia de la tele, he escuchado "mariquita" también (muy poco, por suerte)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Agró

Aquí alternan *mariquita *(mayoritaria) y *catalina *o *catalingorri *(menos usual).


----------



## Pinairun

Aserolf said:


> No sabía que traían suerte! Por mi jardín hay muchos o muchas .


 
Déjalas. Las mariquitas, como las llamo yo, se comen los pulgones.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Acá en mi pueblo se conocen como *vaquitas*, simplemente.  Aunque no usamos catarina o mariquita, entendemos que se trata del mismo insecto.

Por cierto una vez vi una de color beige, no roja, ¿alguien ha visto de otros colores?


----------



## mirx

Janis Joplin said:


> Acá en mi pueblo se conocen como *vaquitas*, simplemente. Aunque no usamos catarina o mariquita, entendemos que se trata del mismo insecto.
> 
> Por cierto una vez vi una de color beige, no roja, ¿alguien ha visto de otros colores?


 
Rojas, azules, verdes, beiges.


----------



## ricardofelipe

Según mi experiencia:

Argentina > Vaquita de San Antonio
México > Catarina.


----------



## AguAmor

XiaoRoel said:


> Por si alguno no lo sabe el nombre científico es muy bonito: *coccinella septempunctata*.



*¡Oh, que bonito!
Me encanta, catarina. Y entré en busca de ésta palabreja en el diccionario...Y veo que no se acepta, aunque aquí podemos concluir con los amigos del foro que, se entiende y es de uso común.

Pero gracias, XiaoRoel, porque me ha encantado, coccinella septempuncatata... Creo que, tomándome una pequeña licencia, usaré sólo,** coccinella =)

Un saludo.*


----------



## Jonno

Janis Joplin said:


> Por cierto una vez vi una de color beige, no roja, ¿alguien ha visto de otros colores?


La típica mariquita es la especie _Coccinella septempunctata,_ y siempre es roja y tiene siete puntos en las alas (de ahí su "apellido" _septempunctata_ ).Pero hay otras mariquitas de la misma familia que pueden ser de diferentes colores y tener distinto número y disposición de puntos.(En las islas Canarias se le llama sarantontón )


----------



## jazyk

En Brasil es una _juanita, _bueno una _joaninha._


----------

